# 1.4l Oil Pressure warning on startup



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe the oil pressure sensor is on the oil filter assembly. The oil cooler is what GM refers to it as. 

That's pretty close to the Turbo. Did you pinch some of the oil pressure senders wires when you removed the turbo?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If this happened on the first first startup, I'd not worry about it. But if it's in normal use, something is wrong. I know my old car had a check valve that kept oil in the engine at shutdown. Perhaps there's something wrong with that that's allowing the oil to all drain back and the pump has to re-fill the engine.


----------

